# Kawan Village



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Afternoon All

Anyone used the Kawan Village sites and can give us some info, and any sites worth visiting in the Black Forest.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Stayed at Camping"Belchenblick ?",bottom end,super site walking,bike riding, swimming ,shop,also cafe,if food is ordered tea time ish,(CHECK),you can collect your order 18.00-19.00hrs,piping hot and there you go.
You can hire a car from here and it will be delivered to the site office,i think its in the ACSI book,if you cannot find it,PM and i will dig out more info. If ever i was again in that area,thats where i would be,we came to there from Winkl-Landthal ? site at Berchtesgardenerland? thats a good site to and IS in the ACSI book,best of luck.
Ted.
PS Edit. They do mini bus trips from W/Landthal and there is a restaurant.Sorted.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Stayed at a few but not in black forest, the problem is they are all independently owned and therefore there is no consistency regarding facilities, tidiness etc some we went to must have had photos taken for their website 30 years ago


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We stayed at the hotel Schone Aussicht
1 neidergiess 49 78132 Niederwasser GPS 48 deg 11'40 N 8 deg 11'6 E
[email protected] com

Beautiful winding mountain road ( we were coming along the Schwarzwaldstresse south from Barden Barden)

Hard standing electric and hotel will lend a long cable Access to hotel facilities ie indoor pool 4Euros, toilets etc

Cant remember the price but very cheap about 4-5 Euros but no water or toilet emptying at least we never found it

Hotel staff lovely 
Right in the heart of the black forest, paths into dense forest from where you park, wild blueberries (but youve missed them :lol
We loved it

Aldra


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We have stayed at the Kawan nr Troyes in France.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10568

It was excellent, pools, slides, bar, brand new facilities. It was bought by Kawan 2 years ago and fully refurbished.

We didn't have any problems at all and left a good impression of the chain.

Ben


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Isn't the Kawan Villages set-up only in France? We've stopped at a few, and they have been very good off season, when using camping cheques. I think it's more of a marketing group rather than a chain - sites are independently owned?


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

I think you are right about it being a marketing group bognormike. There are 79 sites in 7 countries according to some blurb from Saumur site which has just dropped out and is now Flower.


----------

